# Harbor Freight Magazine adds



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

There are several magazines that have some very good Harbor Freight coupons in them...Family Handyman, Popular Science, Popular Mechanics.

Things like a tool chest for $149, 20% off any one thing, Dust Collection for $139.

Only problem I had was the fact that none of the stores in the area had the Dust Collector available. 

Hoping for soon as I need it and no other way I get a 2HP collector for that low of an amount. Even after adding a filter to it from Wynn (I think) and making either a thien baffle or a cyclone it will still be a great deal for me.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Can the store have one delivered & you go down to pick it up when in?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

jlord said:


> Can the store have one delivered & you go down to pick it up when in?


It didn't sound like it from what my wife told me. She did say She was supposed to call on Tuesday to see if any came in. She is hoping they will hold one for us as next Tuesday is the 2nd Tuesday of the month and that means rush after work to get me to my monthly doc appt to get the prescription for pain pills so there isn't really time to run over there as it is on the opposite side of the metro area from the doc.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

DerekO said:


> It didn't sound like it from what my wife told me. She did say She was supposed to call on Tuesday to see if any came in. She is hoping they will hold one for us as next Tuesday is the 2nd Tuesday of the month and that means rush after work to get me to my monthly doc appt to get the prescription for pain pills so there isn't really time to run over there as it is on the opposite side of the metro area from the doc.


Will they let you pre-pay or a down to hold item?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I am hoping they will. 

Only problem I can see with that is we are using a coupon that takes $90 off of the normal price, plus a 20%off coupon. 

They do price adjustments though, or so they told Her when they didn't use the coupon for the trailer light set. Told Her to just come back within 30 days to make the price adjustment. The store was already closed and the cash drawers pulled from the register or they would have done it right then. She was the last one out of the store Friday night.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have that dust collector and I am well pleased with it. I still have duct to run to the TS, RT, sander and espically the miter saw. I also have the Jet 1000B I got the Jet first and would do so again. Buy and enjoy.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Does Harbor Freight offer any internet purchase discounts, either routinely (as with Rockler) or through email subscription? I just signed up for their weekly emails, and I'm thinking about getting their version of the HVLP turbine system.

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> I have that dust collector and I am well pleased with it. I still have duct to run to the TS, RT, sander and espically the miter saw. I also have the Jet 1000B I got the Jet first and would do so again. Buy and enjoy.


Thank you for that recommendation. I almost bought a used DC today, don't have the details to quote as the guy must have sold it to some one else and deleted the price. I think it was a lower end Jet for $150, 6yrs old. He posted it was like new and when She found out it was that old told me to just wait for the HF one. I really only have one work station right now, the table saw. When I do routing it is all table routing right now. What I do is put a piece of cardboard on the top of the table saw (aluminum top, scratches very easy, several really bad ones in just around a month of owning it) lift the router table up there and do the routing there. Been waiting to make my own router table top until I got a DC as I wanted it there to help suck up the mdf from the melamine when I route the dado for the t-track. Can't do that outside around here for another month or two unless we manage to get a nice day and I get a non-dangerous driveway to do it in (too dusty for even the garage). I am thinking of putting the router table as one of the table saw extensions, maybe the back one as that one is just a end piece and two tubes. Anxious for summer when I can move back into the garage or outside. 



thistlefly said:


> Does Harbor Freight offer any internet purchase discounts, either routinely (as with Rockler) or through email subscription? I just signed up for their weekly emails, and I'm thinking about getting their version of the HVLP turbine system.
> 
> Bob


They have a monthly retail ad that is only good at the brick and mortar stores. Same with some very good coupons in magazines. Also send email coupons or at least used to. I just resubscribed to their emailing list so not sure what all gets sent now. Harbor Freight Coupon Thread - Page 12 - SlickDeals.net Forums has a listing of the links to the ads. It is the first (or last depending on the order you set posts to go) post in that thread and that is how I found out about the magazine coupons.

I have only ordered stuff from the sale section on the website...the online site has one website, Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices and the retail stores are another, Redirect. The retail store site doesn't have prices when you look at things unless you are looking at the online version of the ad or the coupons you can print out from the site. 

Do know it can be an expensive place to go to unless you have a specific shopping plan, and even then it can add up quick. Or at least to my mind, but my Wife constantly tells me I am stuck in the '80s when it comes to prices. She came out of there with $150 of stuff and that was without the dust collector we went there to buy.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Derek.


----------



## jenielsen (Jan 31, 2010)

In the most recent online copy of Extreme How To there is a 20% off HF coupon good through June 16, 2010 on page 91 of the "magazine". The coupon shows up in most of the issues.

Link here (cut and paste the link between the ---> and the <---):
--->http://www.extremehowtomag.com/extremehowto/201003/?sub_id=P6xLyu6h27oU#pg95<---

Pretty good magazine overall, although I don't know if Extreme is the word I would use for most of their home improvement projects.

Monthly magazine can be found here:
--->http://www.extremehowto.com<---

Only a couple more posts until I can post URLs...


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

That ad looks like one of the ones we got in a couple of magazines. That is the dust collector I am getting.

She got off the phone with Harbor Freight about a hour ago and they are holding one for us. Just don't know if She is going straight from work or coming home first.

Really getting anxious to get it set up. I already have blast gates and hose, I should probably should have gone downstairs and set those up before it arrived so I would be all ready to go once it got set up. The router table does have a spot to hook up a 4" hose but it throttles down to vac hose size right away. The table saw has no ports unlike the old menards one. Just a bag underneath. Need to change the bag for a board that meets the outside of the shell and put a hole into it or a side for the hose.

I thought it would be forever until I could post urls too... found out this seems to be a very friendly place and tons of subjects that are interesting enough to post about.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Derek,

i also have the hf dc. i have also been pleased with it. everything ive bought from hf has exceeded my expectations. 

i do buy big name items and love the way they perform, but i seem to buy more and more from hf.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

My wife brought home the dust collector last night. It is still in the garage. I am waiting for Her to get home and bring it in. She also bought me a plunge router:dance3:. Only 1.5hp, but still a plunge router. :dance3:

The bad part of it all is She said in the last few days, just Friday until Tuesday around $500 went to Harbor Freight. Guess this means I am cut off for a while . Also puts some heavy burdens on me to get good enough with this equipment that it isn't a waste of money. A few decent cabinets made that are good enough to actually go upstairs and it will be worth it. Keep making the quality of stuff I have done so far and it isn't.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you use the coupon that is on the HF ad? I have used them and saved a bit of $$$. I'm cheap. So cheap that they have my picture next to the word in the dictionary.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Did you use the coupon that is on the HF ad? I have used them and saved a bit of $$$. I'm cheap. So cheap that they have my picture next to the word in the dictionary.


I call Her scrooge all of the time.  I am almost as bad though. 

Coupon is the only reason I was able to get it so soon. Before some one on here told me that it was in this months ad I thought I was just going to be getting the cheap one bag collector. I was going to get that one right away and save up for the bigger one, but it was a lot easier to convince her to get the bigger one that was on sale for $179 and then with the coupon $139. She tried to use the 20% off coupon too. But they wouldn't let Her. That got me a doweling jig and then She went back in and used another 20% off coupon on a 1.5hp plunge router. 

Out of everything She bought on Friday and Tuesday I think that maybe 5 things out of $500 spent didn't have a coupon used on it. I think rubber gloves were one thing and some dowel spot marker jig (She didn't see the doweling jig that first night) and not sure if anything else was non-coupon...probably was something. Not everything bought was tool related as there was a magnetic trailer light set bought since the trailer we borrow almost always has the wiring not working.

I was told last night that I am cut off until after She is done doing taxes for the season. Too bad that doesn't always mean the 15th of April as it seems they always have some who file extensions. Though I think there might be a purchase towards the end of the month as the hitch mounted wheelchair/scooter carrier/ramp is on sale then and with a 20% off coupon will be a nice purchase.  Then if we get that after I jump through the insurance hoops for a new scooter I will actually be able to go into the store myself :laugh: Too bad the thing isn't big enough to be able to load my golf cart on it, then I could really have mobility.


----------

